# need help!!



## celvin_kely (May 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I’m planning to go on holiday trip with my family next month. I have visited Austria, Italy, 
Greece but this time I want to go somewhere else which is better than before. Can you people suggest me a good place in Europe where you already have visited? I would also like to know about hotels and famous place to visit for that place which you will suggest. Your suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Jeni (May 15, 2008)

See this current thread for some great ideas: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71246

Jeni


----------



## abdibile (May 16, 2008)

I would do Gran Canaria in the canary islands.

Lots of nice timeshares there and great landscape. Dunes in the south and mountains in the north, worth taking a rental car and explore the island.


----------



## Carolinian (May 16, 2008)

UK, France, Baltics, Czech Republic, Croatia would be my top suggestions.


----------

